# 742 Woodsmaster Jamming



## 1purepiney (Sep 9, 2010)

I bought a used 742 woodsmaster in 308.The guy I got it off said it would jam and he took it to a gunsmith who said it needed cleaning so he had it done it.Well after 2 clips it started to jam on me.The first shell casing is almost clear of chamber but it is putting another one in front of it causing it to jam.I have changed the clip, cleaned it including the  chamber the best I could.I own 2 other woodsmasters that I have never cleaned real well and haven't had any problems.I know they where called jamamatics but I have had good luck until now. Any help or advice would be welcomed.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 9, 2010)

Describe how you're cleaning it.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Sep 9, 2010)

take it down and make sure there arent any problems with the extractor and ejector.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 9, 2010)

RoosterTodd said:


> Describe how you're cleaning it.



Remove & clean gas system..spring/rod gas holes, 
and lightly lube..Lightly lube rails and bolt.....


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 9, 2010)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Remove & clean gas system..spring/rod gas holes,
> and lightly lube..Lightly lube rails and bolt.....



Yes, that's exactly what I'm looking for. I always clean the gas system in mine (which is easy with the spray cleaners now) and very lightly oil it. Also, the bolt is easy to clean without removing if you take out the trigger assembly. Use spray cleaner again and lightly oil.


----------



## DS7418 (Sep 9, 2010)

You might have to take out the "ball' and clean the gas hole port under it.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 9, 2010)

RoosterTodd said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I'm looking for. I always clean the gas system in mine (which is easy with the spray cleaners now) and very lightly oil it. Also, the bolt is easy to clean without removing if you take out the trigger assembly. Use spray cleaner again and lightly oil.





Betcha a good cleaning will fix it.......Wish you were closer...


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 9, 2010)

7Mag Hunter said:


> You might have to take out the "ball' and clean the gas hole port under it.
> 
> Betcha a good cleaning will fix it.......Wish you were closer...



Yep, good advice. I've never had problems with mine jamming, but it's always clean. Granted, they'll always be more tempermental than a bolt action, but that's life with any automatic in the world.


----------



## CAL (Sep 9, 2010)

Have been shooting one now for some 40 years,they are called a "jamomatic" for a reason.I learned the hard way to clean the chamber after every 10 rds.Mine came with a chamber brush so the factory must have known there would be trouble with the chamber fouling up.
Have a gunsmith friend what said he sent two girls trough college working on 742 Woodsmasters!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 9, 2010)

CAL said:


> Have been shooting one now for some 40 years,they are called a "jamomatic" for a reason.I learned the hard way to clean the chamber after every 10 rds.Mine came with a chamber brush so the factory must have known there would be trouble with the chamber fouling up.
> Have a gunsmith friend what said he sent two girls trough college working on 742 Woodsmasters!



Not quite, but a little over half that time CAL. As you said; Cleaning after every use is key.


----------



## 1purepiney (Sep 9, 2010)

I took off the forearm cleaned spring and rod removed trigger assembly and cleaned that,cleaned bolt best I could without removing.cleaned chamber with solvent and brush that came with my 7400 oil it all very lightly.Where is the gas port?I haven't had much luck with disassembling firearms in the past mostly autos seems like something always falls off.I only give $200 for it but I don't want to put much money in it as I got it for my son to use but I got him a different rifle after this one Jammed.Would just like to sell it or trade it if I can get it to cycle


----------



## Bill Mc (Sep 9, 2010)

Gas port is under the forearm.


----------



## bat (Sep 9, 2010)

Get it to working you son will love that 742 when you fix it.  I was thinking extractor or ejector as well.  Clean the port if that doesn't fix it get a gunsmith to look at it.  I've been shooting one since they first came out.  I've got a 243 and a 30-06.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 9, 2010)

1purepiney said:


> I took off the forearm cleaned spring and rod removed trigger assembly and cleaned that,cleaned bolt best I could without removing.cleaned chamber with solvent and brush that came with my 7400 oil it all very lightly.Where is the gas port?I haven't had much luck with disassembling firearms in the past mostly autos seems like something always falls off.I only give $200 for it but I don't want to put much money in it as I got it for my son to use but I got him a different rifle after this one Jammed.Would just like to sell it or trade it if I can get it to cycle



Knock the pin out that holds spring/rod assy and spray
port area good...Watch for ball if yours has one...
Spring is kinda long so don't let it get away...
Spray with throttle body spray to clean all
carbon/powder residue....After TB spray use light gun
grease on rod then install spring spring...After assy of
rod/spring,a little oil on outside of spring....


----------



## 1purepiney (Sep 11, 2010)

Could one of you'll pin point the gas port area for me.I got the forearm off. I see spring and rod assy and a pin towards the front site on the barrel.I take it that's the pin I need to knock out,But where is gas port from there? BTW Thanks everyone


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 11, 2010)

PM sent....Gas port is rearward facing tube the guide rods
seats over...


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Sep 12, 2010)

Look at this breakdown of the Remington 750 and it has a good picture of the gas port.

http://www.realguns.com/Commentary/comar197.htm


----------



## dhepler (Sep 15, 2010)

Problem is usually with the rails getting loose.  Lay on its side, look into slot behind ejection port and look for the digs in the side of the receiver.  If you see them its the rails.  I have tightened rails on hundreds (many) of them.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Sep 15, 2010)

I had a real problem it would jam the spent shell so tight that in the chamber that it would rip the lip off the brass when trying to force it open.
Don't shoot anything but factory rem. ammunition.
I fixed mine forever. I sold it to my brother, he thought those guns were the greatest.


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 23, 2010)

LEON MANLEY said:


> I had a real problem it would jam the spent shell so tight that in the chamber that it would rip the lip off the brass when trying to force it open.
> Don't shoot anything but factory rem. ammunition.
> I fixed mine forever. I sold it to my brother, he thought those guns were the greatest.



My buddy has his dads 30-06, and I swear if you don't shoot remington corelokts through it it will jam.  I have scrubbed that thing for the last three years and if you use any other ammo it will jam, CRAZY I SAY.

I like my rugers.


----------



## luv2drum (Sep 30, 2010)

Can you easily eject rounds manually?  Try manually cycling to see if the rounds eject properly.  If they do not then it may be a problem with the ejector or extractor.  If the rounds eject ok, then like the other guys said the bolt is probably not traveling far enough to fully engage the ejector.
Manually cycling may also help pin point if the cases are trying to stick in the chamber.  If you need some detailed pics of the 742. Let me know and I will take mine down and make photos for you.


----------



## luv2drum (Sep 30, 2010)

LEON MANLEY said:


> I had a real problem it would jam the spent shell so tight that in the chamber that it would rip the lip off the brass when trying to force it open.
> Don't shoot anything but factory rem. ammunition.
> I fixed mine forever. I sold it to my brother, he thought those guns were the greatest.



This is common in reloads if the cases are not trimmed to the correct overall length.  Every time a fired case is ejected from an auto loader it stretches the case ever so slightly. So, overtime the case will stretch enough that it wedges into the throat of the barrel.


----------



## 1purepiney (Oct 12, 2010)

Guys thanks for all the help. I sold it because I couldn't fix it.But I got what I paid for it.


----------

